# Dig WW2



## flyboys90 (Aug 29, 2012)

A program worth checking out "Dig WW2" BBC2 tonight 7pm was also on Monday&Tuesday,a very good history of WW2 in & from Northern Ireland.


----------



## Old Wilco (Aug 29, 2012)

I've seen the first two and very much looking forward to tonight's programme, the Sherman tanks in last nights were brilliant


----------



## betamax (Aug 29, 2012)

Old Wilco said:


> I've seen the first two and very much looking forward to tonight's programme, the Sherman tanks in last nights were brilliant


Those tanks looked awesome!


----------



## muppet (Aug 29, 2012)

just watched it shame i missed the first two


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 29, 2012)

muppet said:


> just watched it shame i missed the first two[/QUO
> 
> I watched the first two on iplayer.


----------

